
Show HN: SQLiteProxy – A Simple HTTP JSON Proxy for SQLite - assafmo
https://github.com/assafmo/SQLiteProxy
======
fiatjaf
Well, if you're looking at this maybe you'll find
[https://github.com/kripken/sql.js/](https://github.com/kripken/sql.js/)
useful.

